# Black light question



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Has anyone used one of the compact fluorescent black lights for an FCG? I have an 8" clamp light that I could use for this and was wondering whether the ghost gets good coverage from one of these lights. Thanks!


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

I suspect that you might not be impressed with one compact bulb (or even a couple). Compact fluorescent bulbs don't put out nearly as much UV power as a traditional blacklight, so they have to be pretty close to the target. I used one last year in the yard, and it was OK, but I only used it because I could weatherproof it easily.

For my FCG, I use 2 24" standard blacklights, and I think that I'd have needed 4 compact bulbs to equal the same amount of light. By the time you bought 3-4 compacts and the clamp-type fixtures to hold them, you could easily buy 1 or 2 traditional blacklights. 

That said, if you have a place in which a traditional blacklight fixture won't work, the compacts in a clamp fixture may be the way to go.

HTH!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Or consider UV LEDs.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I made a light fixture out of a huge stainless mixing bowl and a black light ring fluorescent. It works okay, but I don't think it's as bright as when I had a standard long fluorescent bulb.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll stick with the 24" tubes.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Have you thought of using 18".


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

ive always had the best from the 24"...anything that has gone into a lightbulb socket has dissapointed me.

walmart, 10 bucks for a 24 incher+fixture!


----------

